# Do I need a lawyer or immigration advisor?



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's ultimately your decision whether to hire a professional help in making your visa application. Remember it's not cheap - £1,000 or more is typical - and this is on top of all other fees and charges you have to pay, though some undertake to support you all the way to the appeal where needed. Generally, most people should be able to apply without professional, paid help, provided you do your homework and go about it in the proper, structured way, well in advance of your application. There are strict time limits for showing your income and other financial data, so if it says you need income record for the past 6 months, they will reject you if you only supply 5 months, and possibly if you submit more than what is required, as it can confuse the ECO (visa officer). What we suggest is you have a go at creating your first tentative list of documents, having read the relevant rules and guidance (on UKVI website), post it on the forum for comment and criticism. Then you can fine-tune your list so that you will meet the requirements in every way. 
Where you may like to use professional help is if you have a non-standard case, such as having a record of immigration offences or criminal convictions, you have been turned down for a UK visa before - especially settlement, or you have been divorced or have children from previous relationships you wish to bring over to UK. Such applications can be complicated and a good advisor can guide you in presenting an application with the best chance of success. Always make sure before you part with any money or sign on the dotted line that the advisor is professionally qualified (such as a solicitor specialising in immigration) or is registered with OISC (https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/office-of-the-immigration-services-commissioner) with appropriate level of competence.


----------



## DynK (Jun 11, 2015)

I just want to add some aspects to pay attention too when selecting a immigration adviser: 
Ask about their experience with immigration process
Ask for references
Speak to people who have used them
Find out if they belong to any other professional associations.

Hope this will be of help for other people.


----------



## mconst1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Joppa, following on from your list of reasons, do you think past sponsorship of an unmarried partner is a reason to go down the solicitor route? Bearing in mind it ended years prior, were never married, and the person was of a different nationality and from a "low-risk" country?


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

mconst1 said:


> Joppa, following on from your list of reasons, do you think past sponsorship of an unmarried partner is a reason to go down the solicitor route? Bearing in mind it ended years prior, were never married, and the person was of a different nationality and from a "low-risk" country?


It is said that if a sponsor has sponsored a previous non European partner ,and wants to sponsor a new partner this May lead to a refusal


----------



## mconst1 (Jun 24, 2015)

manel said:


> It is said that if a sponsor has sponsored a previous non European partner ,and wants to sponsor a new partner this May lead to a refusal


It actually says in the guidance that it will not lead to refusal for this reason but it will mean it may lead to further scrutiny of the application


----------



## cbradio (Sep 9, 2015)

mconst1 said:


> Joppa, following on from your list of reasons, do you think past sponsorship of an unmarried partner is a reason to go down the solicitor route? Bearing in mind it ended years prior, were never married, and the person was of a different nationality and from a "low-risk" country?


This is a question for a qualified solicitor or immigration attorney.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

cbradio said:


> This is a question for a qualified solicitor or immigration attorney.


OP wasn't seeking legal advice, but rather a personal opinion.


----------



## sjgilberto (Jan 7, 2018)

*Is it worth employing an immigration solicitor?*

Hi 

I am a British Citizen and my fiance is a US citizen who is looking to join me in the UK on a fiance visa. 

Is it worth paying for an immigration solicitor? On paper our case appears to tick all the boxes (well documented evidence of being together, stable financial and work situation etc).

Looking through the appendix 2 document we have a couple queries re how to answer some of the questions and we don't want to be rejected for something silly such as incorrectly phrasing or completing a question. 

Is it worth spending £1k for the piece of mind that someone is managing it for us? There are companies that have an advice service for less than £200. This may provide us with the answers for our queries and the confidence to proceed on our own. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

sjgilberto said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a British Citizen and my fiance is a US citizen who is looking to join me in the UK on a fiance visa.
> 
> ...


As this question comes up frequently, we have created a sticky. Read the 1st post in the thread.


----------

